# Foreplay ?



## Peloquin (Aug 21, 2005)

Trying to mate H. grandis. He's either kinky or or very confused...

















So far I have sat watching for about 3 hours and he still hasn't coupled up with her. Had to seperate them and will try again in a bit.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 21, 2005)

lol thats a bit weird..


----------



## Peloquin (Aug 21, 2005)

He actually jumped on right then spun around.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 21, 2005)

lmao, i think he got dropped on his heard when a nymph :lol:


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 21, 2005)

Fair play to him  Though you must wonder what she might have a go at biting...


----------



## Samzo (Aug 21, 2005)

dunno if you're going to get any fertilised ooths but at least hes having fun.. lol


----------



## Ian (Aug 21, 2005)

lmao, mantids do have a kinky side to them anway :wink: I havent a clue what he is doing...the female sure dont look to stressed about it.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like the male is not ready. Or he should be headless by now!! Eaten by the female. Try it the next day or even a week later. Good luck!


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 21, 2005)

hes not the brightest bulb in the pack thats for sure. lol :lol:


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2005)

Almost all of my mantids do that when they mount the female. Am I the only one that has seen this? Your male is fine and he should eventually turn around.


----------

